# Organza Packaging



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the style of packaging I plan on using at my retail shows.  I will have some boxes as well but for the most part I plan on using these...the boxes will be used for my vendors....


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 13, 2009)

That fits your diva image!


----------



## heartsong (Feb 13, 2009)

*x*

wow!! i LOVE it!  some time ago the thought crossed my mind to try that, but i was always at odd as to how to label it-self-sticking labels seemed tacky, and a tie-on outside card might get torn off or bent.

i didnt think that they were so see-thru.  may i ask what size bag your using?  did you have to get one much larger than your bar?

that is such a lovely presentation!  you sure have a lot of creativity, craftsmanship and above all else: ENERGY!!! 

i wish you nothing but success...you like what you are doing and it shows!

monet


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Tabitha - I'm trying to work on that branding thingie and these felt right for my retail displays....

Monet - I used the 3x3 for the littles and 4.5 x 6.5 for the full size.  I'm planning on doing the business card thing on all of them and when they are stacked only the front one will have the tag showing so they can see the "flavour" and the ingredients list.  And thank you!  I am really enjoying the business part of this ....


----------



## jenn624 (Feb 13, 2009)

very nice! I like the shimmery finish both the bags have.
(packaging is my least favorite part so far- blah! labels! margins! grrr)


----------



## Jody (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are great Lindy!!!!!!


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2009)

I packaged my christmas present soaps in organza bags and got lots of positive comments.  I recently left some of my CP soap at my hairdresser's salon for her to display/sell and packaged my whipped soap cupcakes in organza bags and they sold straight away.....so you're definitely on to a good idea here Lindy.  And they really do fit your "Diva on a Dime" theme.

Tanya


----------



## barefootbody (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are beautiful. Do you wrap your soaps in saran or anything before putting in the organza? Won't the soaps "rub" on the fabric if you don't?

Barefoot


----------



## Lindy (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Barefoot - no I let them sit naked in there - yes the organza rubs on them but handling is kept to a minimum and it lets people see the bar.  Saran wrap and such is not good for CP - it makes them go kinda slimy IME.  I also ordered a bunch of white paper shopping bags that I will be using to put their orders in and those will have my logo on them with a clear label.  This will help the buyer keep them in good shape while they take them home....

*Tanya* - thank you, I kinda fell into this one - I had to take a bunch of soaps into the mall management for approval so I grabbed these organza bags that I had, hand wrote the ingredients on the back of my business card, hole-punched it and tied it on.  I fell in love with the look and the mall manager was very impressed....so really - I got lucky - no genius stuff here.....  

*Jody* - thank you...  

*Jenn624* - thanks - this is the easiest packaging I've done so far and it's actually kinda fun (for me) cuz it's like wrapping presents.....


----------



## honor435 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> This is the style of packaging I plan on using at my retail shows.  I will have some boxes as well but for the most part I plan on using these...the boxes will be used for my vendors....



very pretty, i use these too and people love them, do you have a online place that has good prices? joannes sells then 12 for 499, but i always use a cupon, but would like to buy larger amount.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 14, 2009)

Try http://www.uline.com there you can order them 100 at a time but you have to order 100 each colour & size which I have now done....good pricing and great customer service...

And Thank You!


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 15, 2009)

Now, those are cute!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 15, 2009)

*organza bags*



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Try http://www.uline.com there you can order them 100 at a time but you have to order 100 each colour & size which I have now done....good pricing and great customer service...
> 
> And Thank You!


try bb craft.com. they will do smaller orders, I got 60 for 1295, total.


----------



## starduster (Feb 15, 2009)

*Thats it ,great idea*

Thanks Lindy.
My youngers sister sent me a heap of those bags and I haven't used them yet but that is perfect.
Thankgoodness for the forums soapers inspirations.


----------



## digit (Feb 15, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> That fits your diva image!


 I agree!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful. 



Digit


----------



## Elle (Feb 15, 2009)

Very pretty!!

L


----------



## barefootbody (Feb 17, 2009)

Lindy, I have been reading through the old posts and feel like I know you so much better now.  You, and everyone on this forum, have been so friendly & helpful, a lot of the things you have told me I see you had already covered in other posts, so I really appreciate your going over it again with me!

My very first sale was for 40 wedding favors, I did the guest size soaps in little organza bags with just my cigar band on them.  They were a big hit, but I was a little displeased with the way they rubbed on the bag. I tend to be a perfectionist.

I just had a shopkeeper request some samplers in the organza bags, I do a .5oz butter & .5oz lotion bar tin & I was unsure about what to do about the soap, since I only CP, but I think I'll take your advice & just leave it unwrapped except for a cigar band.

I'm lucky, a friend of mine does conchos on the net (& makes **** good money at it), the crystals she buys come in the organza bags, so I get all of empty bags.

And again, everybody, thanks so much for being here!


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 17, 2009)

Lindy your soaps are, as always, fabulous. The aliens are wonderful!! My teenage son came over when I was looking at them to say that they are great. And your shea butter spa bar is to die for. That, to me, is the perfect bar of soap, I love it.
You are always such an inspiration to me.
PS: Think you could share the recipe for the shea butter bar? I have some shea coming later on this week and am on the lookout for a fab recipe.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> This is the style of packaging I plan on using at my retail shows.  I will have some boxes as well but for the most part I plan on using these...the boxes will be used for my vendors....


oraganza bags, found a place that sells these 50 for 1300(total), bbcrafts.com, just for anyone that doesnt want to buy 100 or more!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone....I've also decided to use burlap bags for the guys soaps (somehow I doubt a guy is going to want to buy something for himself that is too girlie).  They should arrive by next week so I'll have them for my grand opening in the mall.

Chrissy try this one:

   OO 16 oz
   CO 16 oz
   Shea 8 oz
   Sweet Almond 8 oz

I superfatted at 5%

I just packaged up 75 smaples this way for a Chamber Luncheon today (my introduction) and it was so easy!  

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Rosey (Feb 20, 2009)

I was wondering, if you lined them with some transparentish gift paper (oh what's that stuff called?) would that prevent the rubbing against the bags?
You'd still be able to smell and see as well.

They are beautiful!


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2009)

awesome job!! i agree with everyone else...the packaging goes very well with your image!


----------



## heartsong (Feb 20, 2009)

*x*

hi there!

just happened to come accross this site:  www.yourorganzabag.com 
they have 25 colors and numerous sizes available.  the 4  x 6 bags are $3.30 per 30-which is .11 each.  i don't know if there is a minimum.


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot for that link heartsong! Only $6.50 for international shipping and the prices are pretty good!

I just ordered 60 of the 3x4 bags.... I want to make little lavender sachets out of them. I'll let you know how my experience is!

Thanks again!


----------

